# nis_sales on Ebay



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

nis_sales on Ebay

I paid for a refractometer from this seller November 1st and this has not yet arrived. They have not returned my many emails or phone calls . They go buy nis_sales aka WWW.NISUPPLY.COM.
They have many good feedbacks on Ebay, but I was just reading a post on this site by someone who had the same experience with this seller.
here is that thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246901&page=4
Just a heads up to let you know they have a history of taking the money and leaving you hanging.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: nis_sales on Ebay = Bad seller*

File a claim with PayPal for an item not received. If the seller doesn't provide tracking information proving you received the item, then your money will be refunded.


----------



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

*Re: nis_sales on Ebay = Bad seller*

Thanks for the advice countryboy, I think that is what I'm going to end up doing. I have been putting off filing a claim with paypal hoping the guy would come through, but I think you are right, if he is not even communicating with me I have no choice but to file a paypal refund claim.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If you've waited 30 days or longer you're out of luck with Paypal and will have to get your refund through your credit card company., but still file complaint with Ebay and paypal , good luck


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_If you've waited 30 days or longer you're out of luck with Paypal_

You have 45 days after paying to file a claim with PayPal if you don't receive your item.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I new there was a reason I got took thanks


----------



## rochrunner (May 19, 2009)

Actually, I also ordered a refractometer from that company and had the same experience, but eventually received an email from the owner who said he had been tied up with a personal matter and was not aware that his "out of office" message was not sent to emails received through eBay...long story short, he apologized for the delay, refunded $20 and over-nighted the item to me. I guess I was happy, but still not 100% sure about his story.


----------



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

*Re: nis_sales on Ebay = Bad seller*

I am guessing that the more expensive honey refractometers are something that he does not stock and has to back order and you can be left hanging for quite a while. The fact he has not responded to emails makes him non professional in my book. I started the process of trying to get a refund with Ebay.


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

There is an ebay seller in Hong Kong (grandindexenterprise) who sells a refractometer with the same specs, an RHF-30ATC that measures 10%-30% water with scale divisions every 0.2%. It comes with no instructions and no calibration fluid but the price is right at $28.99 and free shipping. Mine took a week to arrive from China and is working great so far. This seller has 100% positive feedback.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_I am guessing that the more expensive honey refractometers are something that he does not stock and has to back order and you can be left hanging for quite a while. _

eBay doesn't want sellers to stock items. eBay is heavily promoting sellers to be 'drop shippers' - you order from them, and they place an order from a supplier. 

It makes no sense to have capital tied up in inventory when you are trying to compete with the seller beside you who is drop shipping.


----------



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

*Re: nis_sales on Ebay = Bad seller*



Countryboy said:


> eBay doesn't want sellers to stock items. eBay is heavily promoting sellers to be 'drop shippers' - you order from them, and they place an order from a supplier.
> 
> It makes no sense to have capital tied up in inventory when you are trying to compete with the seller beside you who is drop shipping.


I have been on Ebay for 9+ years and have had almost 100% happy experiences as both buyer and seller. Ebay does not care if a seller stocks an item or not as long as the item is sent to the customer within the stated time. If not keeping an item in stock means it will take longer to get to you, let the auction shipping time reflect that.
I don't care if the seller drops ships, has it in stock or hands it to me in person as long as it arrives when promised or within a reasonable time frame. If for some reason the seller can't deliver, ignoring the buyers communications is not a good business practice. 
The thing that Ebay does want is to make money, for them to do this it is important for them to keep it's reputation as a safe place and easy place to do business, and sellers like nis-sales who do not respond to emails do not fit that model. 
What "makes no sense" is conducting business in this way.

My only point in starting this thread was to share my bad experience with nis_sales on Ebay.


----------



## TripleH (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I fully support your freedom to buy what and wherever you feel is best for you all that I ask is that you consider supporting American manufacturing and keeping small family companies moving forward and Americans employed. 

Thank you,

Tim Hayes


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm certainly in favor of supporting small American family owned manufacturers when they offer quality products at a reasonable price. I'm a big fan of Maxant Industries and own several pieces of their honey processing equipment. Which small American family company manufactures refractometers?


----------



## TripleH (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I do not have an answer for you and there may not be an inexpensive domestic source for refractometers. I applaud your support of Maxant. I fully respect you and your right to make any and all choices based on any criteria you have but just ask your thoughts on the following. 

It is just a personal feeling of mine that I would prefer not to buy honey related products from China - a country that is causing havoc in the U S honey industry by dumping antibiotic laden honey here. The Chinese have been working surreptitiously by shipping tainted honey to Vietnam, Thailand and other Asian neighbors so that it can be re-branded as originating from that country to bypass inspections and quotas. In addition the vast quantity flooding the US has depressed commercial honey prices which is devastating the commercial honey market in America. A dim future that may cause the demise of the US commercial honey producers. 

I in *NO WAY* intend any hint of blame or accusation. 
Thank you for your indulgence,
Cordially,
Tim Hayes


----------

